
Elon Musk Teases Second Part of ‘Top Secret Tesla Masterplan’ - Errorcod3
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/11/elon-musk-teases-second-part-of-top-secret-tesla-masterplan/
======
mrfusion
Any idea why my two submissions about this yesterday were flagged? But this
one is getting through?

~~~
Errorcod3
Since the article from techcrunch was posted 3 hours ago, the submissions you
posted may have contained a URL that already existed on HN.

